# Pups in the Surf, Hatteras



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

Been reading the tackle shop reports of puppy drum in the surf the past few weeks and was wondering if someone with personal experience could comment on the bite. Deliberating on whether to make a weekend run from Chatham Co. And, yeah, I know it is ALWAYS worth it to go fishing; however, I've got family obligations and don't want to use my get out of jail cards frivolously! Thanks y'all.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

It's been a bit hit and miss lately. The Saturday before last had a sneaky bite on the point. A short bite real early in the morning and then another at about the high tide turn. We caught a few. I heard the day before was better, go figure. This past Saturday the point wasn't fishable. Think heavy wind and chocolate milk. We hit the southern beaches and saw a few fish caught but not many. If you do come down try to find some mullett on the way, not much to be found around here. Guys I talk to have been grabbing it on their way in. Last weekend they seemed to prefer that over shrimp which was all I had and what they seemed to prefer the weekend before. Finicky devils. Guys are still catching a few fish on grubs too.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you for the report. RDT hasn't posted one since last Thursday and JAM has not posted up since Jan 2.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I’ve caught them every single time I’ve been out no matter the wind or temp. The worst the weather the bigger size pups 25”-32”. Nicer weather average 18”-25”. It’s winter they have no where to go. If they go into deep water they get ate. If I want one they get ate Ha ha. I catch them all on a trout rod 8’. When I’m lazy I use the new Akios Air Speed rod with bait.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Water was muddy today grassy and blowing it’s butt off. A 25 in the cooler and my buddy got a 28” black drum. Dinner served


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2018)

Are you guys using shrimp or artificial?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ncst8man1999 said:


> Are you guys using shrimp or artificial?


Both I use artifical the most. Black drum on shrimp


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2018)

Thx!


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks guys...always good to get a first-hand report. My main gig is throwing jigs and mirrolures, but alas I didn't go this weekend. Maybe next...


----------



## Yallweh (Aug 6, 2017)

What is a good southern ramp for pedestrian access? I've been fishing ramp 27 because there's a walkover and no 4x4 access to the south of the ramp, so I can walk a few hundred yards down and have it to myself. I have been wanting to check out some spots further south but they seem more geared for the 4x4 crowd.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I've been here for the last month fishing every day thats fishable, caught a lot of pups on jigs and shrimp ..... if the water clean, jigs work .... if its dirty, fresh shrimp works ... caught that 28" Black Drum fishing with Bronzbk1 the other day in dirty water on shrimp .... the nearest walk over close to the bite is the new walkway they've built at 55 ...


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Good to read a post from you River, you always had/have good hands on info, thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I have had PLENTY of things that stop me from going.. BUTTT I can honestly say that many of my friends have caught them well,including one that says his totals are over 300 pups!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like fun, go get 'em.


----------

